# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  AA Bot - ArcheAge Bot

## KefkaBot

AAge Bot is a bot for Archeage.




*Current features*
- Flying Hack – Fly wherever you want to go!
- Gathering – gathers mining/farming nodes
- Teleport Kill – grinds mobs for items/EXP
- Instantly Teleport character to specified coordinates
- Coordinate Recorder – Record your own waypoint paths
- Quick Travel – Teleport swiftly along your saved paths
- Auto AFK – AFK with the game in the background and gain labor while multitasking
- Displays character information
- Customizable Skill Rotation and HP/MP Recovery
- User friendly UI
- Runs 100% in the background (surf the internet or play other games while botting)

Please visit our website for purchasing and more information:

http://mmoafk.com/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AAge Bot v007 Update 11/10/2014*

Fixes:
-New name, new logo.
-AAge Bot is completely functional with the new Auroria Game update.

*AAge Bot v006 Update 10/29/2014* 
New Features:
-Flying Hack has been added.
-Toggle AFK has been added.
-Now you can adjust the the speed at which QuickTravel will teleport to the next waypoint. Use the input box under the waypoint list to adjust the delay in milliseconds.
-Added a hotkey for Record. (Use NUMPAD . or DEL it should be the same thing.)

----------


## xsx

That teleport looks nice but i dont know.. seems bots there days get reported really fast

----------


## KefkaBot

> That teleport looks nice but i dont know.. seems bots there days get reported really fast


Yes you're right about that, some are willing to take the risk though considering it is a f2p game. Also we plan to have manual pathing so that users don't have to use Teleport if they don't want to risk it.

----------


## vkg92

if u'll need a beta-tester  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DeMoN

i would very much like to play with your toy.

----------


## KefkaBot

> if u'll need a beta-tester





> i would very much like to play with your toy.


I'd be willing to accept a few beta testers eventually but I'd also like you to have something to contribute to the project. I'll think on it

----------


## xsx

Have you considered taking that teleport thingy out and make something easy for doing trade packs?

----------


## KefkaBot

> Have you considered taking that teleport thingy out and make something easy for doing trade packs?


Yes I already mentioned above that I'd be adding pathing and safer ways to bot. I may not remove the teleport but you don't have to use it. Maybe 2 different versions.

----------


## the1domo

hey I am trying to build a teleporter and whenever I get my location and I set it to teleport to location it puts me under the map do you have anything special you're doing on your teleport?

----------


## KefkaBot

Check PM domo

----------


## littleguykoyo

Kefka, looks awesome! I have your bot from FFXIV and if your bot quality stays high like that one, I know this bot will be amazing. can't wait. ^_^

----------


## KefkaBot

I should have something to release by the end of this week, hopefully

----------


## mscfvii

*Update 10/12* We now have a solution for hackshield, full speed ahead.

wow this is a good new  :Big Grin:

----------


## micelo

can't wait .. goo kefkaa gooo ..

----------


## ezebot.com

there are many existed bot, you may try them as well, like ezebot.com or other bots.

----------


## hack456

yeah ,can't wait :Big Grin:

----------


## KefkaBot

> there are many existed bot, you may try them as well, like ezebot.com or other bots.


I'm glad you made an account and posted on my thread to promote your own bot... classy

----------


## littleguykoyo

> I'm glad you made an account and posted on my thread to promote your own bot... classy


ha my thoughts exactly. i think ill wait for a trusted programmer (kefka) to download on my pc.

----------


## Xafi_AA

Kefka do u can answer my private message?
Thank you

----------


## KefkaBot

*Updates on first post!*

Sorry for the big ass IMG  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## comehere112

when the bot is out do we have to pay?

----------


## KefkaBot

> when the bot is out do we have to pay?


Yes it will be a one-time payment to get access for life, just like my last bot.

----------


## KefkaBot

Tezari if you see this, clear your PM box!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KefkaBot

Still unbanned from Telekill Day 4, I think it's safe to say that this is fairly safe to use. Also it appears that some of my other accounts that got banned last week are now unbanned strangely enough.

----------


## Tezari

Removed. Thanks

----------


## Tezari

> Tezari if you see this, clear your PM box!


Hi Kefka, i cleaned my inbox now. Thanks

----------


## cakemanftw

Im interested! Please inform when you finished it!
thanks

----------


## KefkaBot

> Im interested! Please inform when you finished it!
> thanks


I'm working as fast as possible, might be ready in a few hours or by the end of the night.

----------


## furby

any feature here to automate planting and harvesting on farms?

----------


## Catbert

> I'm working as fast as possible, might be ready in a few hours or by the end of the night.


Nice  :Smile:  Is gathering in this release btw?

----------


## comehere112

> I'm working as fast as possible, might be ready in a few hours or by the end of the night.


Can't wait to buy this

----------


## KefkaBot

> any feature here to automate planting and harvesting on farms?


Not yet, but in the future, yes!




> Nice  Is gathering in this release btw?


Same thing, not yet but that will be my next focus for sure! Had to get all the bones sorted out first.




> Can't wait to buy this


Thank you, I'm glad you're excited. It only makes me work harder.

----------


## rds1993

When will this be released has i will buy this asap! Also great work on making this.

----------


## littleguykoyo

anyone else constantly refreshing the gg-bots site to see when it's buyable? *tosses money at monitor*

----------


## KefkaBot

> anyone else constantly refreshing the gg-bots site to see when it's buyable? *tosses money at monitor*


Waiting on feedback for bug fixes etc from a few testers and also I have to set up my affiliate with Ownedcore before I can release it on this thread.

Patience young grasshoppers..  :Cool:

----------


## hack456

> ha my thoughts exactly. i think ill wait for a trusted programmer (kefka) to download on my pc.


I've bought one bot code from ezebot.com,nice bot, but a little expensive. 
Hope "KefkaBot" make a nice bot with nice price, waitting for test the bot. 
maybe make the bot be free to test 2weeks or so that will be nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Xetro

Is useless to use teleport to grind mode / gather because u need labor points to open the bag ( where u get from mbos ) and also same as gather.Questing or traderuns is way to go.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Is useless to use teleport to grind mode / gather because u need labor points to open the bag ( where u get from mbos ) and also same as gather.Questing or traderuns is way to go.


It's not useless because you gain labor while you're grinding or even if you use an anti-AFK script. Plus you get armor to sell. mats and gold from the pouches its not useless at all.

You can literally stay logged in 24/7 unless there is maintenance or a patch. Which is more than enough labor to benefit off of. Botting is usually for people that can't play as often as they'd like to anyhow.

----------


## ProJB

This looks interesting.

Is there a "landgrabber" feature or some sort of feature that gives you a list over farms depleted within XX minutes in XX Zone?
If so, I will be buying it. However, I will be waiting too see if there is anyone affected by the banwave.

Yours
JB

----------


## KefkaBot

> This looks interesting.
> 
> Is there a "landgrabber" feature or some sort of feature that gives you a list over farms depleted within XX minutes in XX Zone?
> If so, I will be buying it. However, I will be waiting too see if there is anyone affected by the banwave.
> 
> Yours
> JB


A lot of people seem to want this land grabbing feature. I will definitely be attempting to add this to the bot. It shouldn't be too hard I just need a little bit of insight. Would you want it to be just like a monitor so you can view the times or do you want it to be an automated process to buy land that is about to run out?

----------


## Xetro

> It's not useless because you gain labor while you're grinding or even if you use an anti-AFK script. Plus you get armor to sell. mats and gold from the pouches its not useless at all.
> 
> You can literally stay logged in 24/7 unless there is maintenance or a patch. Which is more than enough labor to benefit off of. Botting is usually for people that can't play as often as they'd like to anyhow.


Is useless my friend.Why? Because u always lack of labor points to open all of them.Armor also need labor points so i didn't see the point.I try normal botting also not enough labor points to open all of them.The only thing is worth is Traderuns because Traderuns give u a lot of glida stars which u can exchange for house/ship design .If u grind and use labor points to open the bag / armor is not worth i prefer go for traderuns.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Is useless my friend.Why? Because u always lack of labor points to open all of them.Armor also need labor points so i didn't see the point.I try normal botting also not enough labor points to open all of them.The only thing is worth is Traderuns because Traderuns give u a lot of glida stars which u can exchange for house/ship design .If u grind and use labor points to open the bag / armor is not worth i prefer go for traderuns.


Can buy worker comp potions on the AH and make more than it costs by opening coinpurses. Especially if your larceny is a high level, and also selling all the archeum motes/dust. It adds up and noone seems to realize this, it's quite simple math IMHO.

Sure you might not be able to open ALL of the purses, but you're still profiting and also its easy to level from 1-50 by grinding.

Also, I forgot to mention you can use this to do trade runs as well as long as your only teleport short distances. I could easily automate the process for the bot. 

Patience there will be more modes than telekill.

----------


## Catbert

> Can buy worker comp potions on the AH and make more than it costs by opening coinpurses. Especially if your larceny is a high level, and also selling all the archeum motes/dust. It adds up and noone seems to realize this, it's quite simple math IMHO.
> 
> Sure you might not be able to open ALL of the purses, but you're still profiting and also its easy to level from 1-50 by grinding.
> 
> Also, I forgot to mention you can use this to do trade runs as well as long as your only teleport short distances. I could easily automate the process for the bot. 
> 
> Patience there will be more modes than telekill.


Out of curiosity when u expecting first release mate?

----------


## KefkaBot

> Out of curiosity when u expecting first release mate?


Check first post head on over to www.gg-bots.com/aabot

----------


## Dimascus

> Check first post head on over to www.gg-bots.com/aabot


Bought the bot, but I am not able to download it. Download keeps failing.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Bought the bot, but I am not able to download it. Download keeps failing.


Make sure you're logged in to the site. Over on the right go to purchase history, then View details and downloads, then right click, save link as.

Try that. Also it should have been sent to your email.

----------


## Dimascus

> Make sure you're logged in to the site. Over on the right go to purchase history, then View details and downloads, then right click, save link as.
> 
> Try that. Also it should have been sent to your email.


Yeah it was weird. I restarted my PC and it worked. Must have been something with the wireless card adapter. Thanks

----------


## patatjegroot

does it actualy normal grind mobs or uses teleport the whole time ?

----------


## soulzaopt

Does it run away if a monster/player attacks you while you are not at the HP/MP % you have set to engage?

----------


## Xafi_AA

share bypass hackshield  :Frown:

----------


## KefkaBot

> Does it run away if a monster/player attacks you while you are not at the HP/MP % you have set to engage?


Not yet, though I plan to make it do short tele's away to either lose aggro or get away from pvp. Also will be implementing a function to revive and return to your grinding spot.

It seems there are a lot of good grind spots right near revive points, so it shouldn't be too hard to do.

----------


## KefkaBot

> share bypass hackshield


I'm sorry I can't. Though i'm sure someone will release it eventually. You can always use my bot just to bypass if you want.

----------


## Dimascus

> I'm sorry I can't. Though i'm sure someone will release it eventually. You can always use my bot just to bypass if you want.


I was about to ask this. When running the bot can we run other programs? If so, I may be able to dupe items. I had a bypass in Alpha and my method worked. If it does still, I will share it or you can add it to your bot even.

----------


## funkpanda

Thanks for the hard work Kefka!

----------


## comehere112

so right now this bot can only kill mobs for coinpurses?

eg no other features like farming, trade runs etc?

----------


## Catbert

Nice work on release man! Definitely going to buy this when gathering gets implemented. Also will u be adding radar/esp?

Thanks,
Rob.

----------


## ihopping

*Hi Kefkabot I bought the BOT and followed the instructions but its giving me this error.*

----------


## KefkaBot

> *Hi Kefkabot I bought the BOT and followed the instructions but its giving me this error.*


It's possible that your firewall or antivirus is blocking the hackshield bypass. Try turning them off or allowing an exception for AABot and Archeage.

Also as an FYI, people using Windows 8 need to run the bot and archeage in compatability mode with Windows 7.

If none of that works, give your pc a restart and try again fresh. Running as admin might help too.

----------


## KefkaBot

> so right now this bot can only kill mobs for coinpurses?
> 
> eg no other features like farming, trade runs etc?


That's correct, but it also records waypoints and creates path files for you to keep. Which you can teleport to at the click of a button.

I've also mentioned this a few times though earlier in the thread. I will be adding more modes such as gathering, trade runs, etc.

----------


## derpexp

Hey Kefka, I'm trying to farm mobs but after it kills the mob, it starts to try and kill the corpse even though its dead.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Hey Kefka, I'm trying to farm mobs but after it kills the mob, it starts to try and kill the corpse even though its dead.


Hard for me to trouble shoot here, do you have skype. PM me your skype or something.

From what it sounds like, it is not detecting the current HP of the mob properly and thinks that it's alive when it's not. This can happen for a few reasons.

1. If you are on Windows 8, it can cause some of the functions to not work properly. Try running in Win 7 compat mode or run on a Win 7 PC.

2. Look on your GUI make sure it's displaying your targets information properly when you target things. If it's not, try rebooting both the game and bot. Running everything in admin, check again.

3. Check your Max Distance box, if you don't have anything in there it could just be trying to teleport when anything is > than 0 meters away, forgot to check that.

But also are you sure its not the loot function? It will teleport to a dead corpse if it's too far away to loot but shouldn't try to attack it.

----------


## derpexp

> Hard for me to trouble shoot here, do you have skype. PM me your skype or something.
> 
> From what it sounds like, it is not detecting the current HP of the mob properly and thinks that it's alive when it's not. This can happen for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. If you are on Windows 8, it can cause some of the functions to not work properly. Try running in Win 7 compat mode or run on a Win 7 PC. I will try this now and report back if it fixed this.
> 
> 2. Look on your GUI make sure it's displaying your targets information properly when you target things. If it's not, try rebooting both the game and bot. Running everything in admin, check again. I'll also keep an eye on this. 
> 
> 3. Check your Max Distance box, if you don't have anything in there it could just be trying to teleport when anything is > than 0 meters away, forgot to check that. 
> ...


Will check back after I restart my comp, okay seems to be the Target's HP ect, HP: 41984 / 19476 and it also doesn't use any pots.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Will check back after I restart my comp, okay seems to be the Target's HP ect, HP: 41984 / 19476 and it also doesn't use any pots.


Windows 8 is messing with it positive.

----------


## ihopping

Hey Kefka I already Fix my problem last night, I just needed to Restart my PC LOL. Anyway great Bot only my character dies a lot if I set the both in a place where theres a lot of mobs cause he keeps attacking even the life is not full yet. 

Oh one more thing....Quest would really be a great option for the BOT please :P

-The Bat was flying and My Character fought with it flying LOL please fix that haha

----------


## Catbert

Hey man will this be getting radar/esp? Just wanna know before

----------


## Okiros

Just would like to tell something on teleportation, i realised while moving that creating a "path" file was kind of useless, i realized that if i were in a place, with a specific coordinate, if i move a while and come back, the coordinate will be different, and i think it is why the teleportation keeps sending me to weird place when i want to use it for an other purpose than getting to a target. Is there something to do to avoid that ?

----------


## KefkaBot

> Just would like to tell something on teleportation, i realised while moving that creating a "path" file was kind of useless, i realized that if i were in a place, with a specific coordinate, if i move a while and come back, the coordinate will be different, and i think it is why the teleportation keeps sending me to weird place when i want to use it for an other purpose than getting to a target. Is there something to do to avoid that ?


Not quite sure what you mean exactly. I think the path list is sorting numerically on accident right now, so when you record a waypoint it doesn't necessarily put it at the bottom. I'll have that fixed in the next update.

Are you talking about long distance teleporting? If so that is a whole different ball game. Each zone is broken up into little micro zones if i'm not mistaking, so within the same zone a set of coordinates will be repeated if you know what i mean. Once you teleport a certain distance it'll put you through a loading screen and the coordinates might be something else.

----------


## Okiros

Yep i understood about zone separation, but i saw that a same place, had different coordinate if i moved a little. Put aside long teleportation let's just say i wanted to hop from a point A to another point B in a close range. I record B go to A 100 m aways for instance and teleport, no problem. Then i just keep playing return to A and notice that the coordinates of this point have changed resulting in an attempt to teleport to B as a total failure. I'm just saying that i can't see the point of saving a waypoint if it's coordinate may change. (put aside the fact that a coordinate in different zone will send me somewhere else)

----------


## ihopping

Basically the Bot for NOW is good for those who are level 50 who just wants to farm.. I hope it gets updated soon to help me level up LOL:P

----------


## KefkaBot

> Yep i understood about zone separation, but i saw that a same place, had different coordinate if i moved a little. Put aside long teleportation let's just say i wanted to hop from a point A to another point B in a close range. I record B go to A 100 m aways for instance and teleport, no problem. Then i just keep playing return to A and notice that the coordinates of this point have changed resulting in an attempt to teleport to B as a total failure. I'm just saying that i can't see the point of saving a waypoint if it's coordinate may change. (put aside the fact that a coordinate in different zone will send me somewhere else)


Hm, I don't think that's the case. I think what is happening is that the waypoint list is just busted. It's not reading and teleporting to the proper selected line. I made some changes to it and it should be performing a lot better. I'll put an update out by tomorrow with some fixes.

----------


## ihopping

> Hm, I don't think that's the case. I think what is happening is that the waypoint list is just busted. It's not reading and teleporting to the proper selected line. I made some changes to it and it should be performing a lot better. I'll put an update out by tomorrow with some fixes.


Do we need to re-download the program if theres a new update? and hey please put quest bot too :P I had to move my character to the spot and set the mobs to kill lol.

Obviously you dont reply to clients, may I just have the money back? LOL

----------


## KefkaBot

> Do we need to re-download the program if theres a new update? and hey please put quest bot too :P I had to move my character to the spot and set the mobs to kill lol.
> 
> Obviously you dont reply to clients, may I just have the money back? LOL


Are you serious right now? I just released this 2 days ago and have been working on it for just over a week.

I've been answering clients questions nonstop since the beginning and you're getting on my case for not responding to the comments of you telling me what to do and when to do it?

If you really want to get my attention then send me an email or private message with a well trained thought.

Sheesh, a thankless job I tell you. That really makes me want to continue working on a project...

----------


## ihopping

> Are you serious right now? I just released this 2 days ago and have been working on it for just over a week.
> 
> I've been answering clients questions nonstop since the beginning and you're getting on my case for not responding to the comments of you telling me what to do and when to do it?
> 
> If you really want to get my attention then send me an email or private message with a well trained thought.
> 
> Sheesh, a thankless job I tell you. That really makes me want to continue working on a project...


Obviously you cant handle situations  :Smile:  If it was free I wouldnt say anything about it but I paid for it thats why I have the right to say stuff - if you dont want me to say stuff you can just return my money or update the bot soon :P

----------


## KefkaBot

> Obviously you cant handle situations  If it was free I wouldnt say anything about it but I paid for it thats why I have the right to say stuff - if you dont want me to say stuff you can just return my money or update the bot soon :P


So you expect everyone to work on your time and give it to you when you want it and ask for it? You're delusional bud, good luck with that attitude in the real world...

----------


## ihopping

> So you expect everyone to work on your time and give it to you when you want it and ask for it? You're delusional bud, good luck with that attitude in the real world...


Read my post again - 




> Hey Kefka I already Fix my problem last night, I just needed to Restart my PC LOL. Anyway great Bot only my character dies a lot if I set the both in a place where theres a lot of mobs cause he keeps attacking even the life is not full yet. 
> 
> Oh one more thing....Quest would really be a great option for the BOT please :P
> 
> -The Bat was flying and My Character fought with it flying LOL please fix that haha





> Basically the Bot for NOW is good for those who are level 50 who just wants to farm.. I hope it gets updated soon to help me level up LOL:P


I said SOON but if you think you cant do those soon then yeah just return the money LOL

Youre the one having the attitude your in flames right away even after I praised your BOT is that how you really handle clients? Goodluck on that BUD  :Smile:

----------


## KefkaBot

> Read my post again - 
> 
> I said SOON but if you think you cant do those soon then yeah just return the money LOL


I never said I wasn't going to update it soon in fact I never responded to your comment because I had felt that I already answered that question. I assure you I am not ignoring anyones comments. I am reading everything if I don't respond and didn't answer your question then send me a private message.

I said I'd be putting an update out tomorrow just a couple posts ago but it appears you haven't been paying attention.

Now you can wait patiently like all these other good people that are supporting the project, or you can be a jerk about it and see how that works out for you. 

Your choice.

----------


## ihopping

> I said I'd be putting an update out tomorrow already but it appears you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Now you can wait patiently like all these other good people that are supporting the project, or you can be a jerk about it and see how that works out for you. 
> 
> Your choice.


See easy right? No need to flame up thats all the answer I need. If you replied to my Post right away it wouldnt go this far  :Smile:

----------


## KefkaBot

> See easy right? No need to flame up thats all the answer I need. If you replied to my Post right away it wouldnt go this far


You have to understand that I'm answering a lot of questions between skype, email, and forums. If I skipped your comment then you should contact me personally via private message.

In all honesty though you are the one who started flaming me because I didn't respond to your comment in a timely fashion.

----------


## ihopping

> You have to understand that I'm answering a lot of questions between skype, email, and forums. If I skipped your comment then you should contact me personally via private message.
> 
> In all honesty though you are the one who started flaming me because I didn't respond to your comment in a timely fashion.


Alright then my fault on that one. I apologize  :Smile:

----------


## KefkaBot

> Alright then my fault on that one. I apologize


All forgotten, I appreciate that. Don't worry it is my full intent to update this bot as frequently as I can.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Just would like to tell something on teleportation, i realised while moving that creating a "path" file was kind of useless, i realized that if i were in a place, with a specific coordinate, if i move a while and come back, the coordinate will be different, and i think it is why the teleportation keeps sending me to weird place when i want to use it for an other purpose than getting to a target. Is there something to do to avoid that ?


I just noticed this happening to me in game. It appears that the position of my character on the map shifted up on the Y axis by +1000. So now all the waypoints I had saved are somewhere completely south of where I actually wanted to be teleporting.

I think this is a game mechanic, some kind of anti tele measure maybe. I'm quite certain that it's not the waypoint list because when i record a new point its recording my new coordinates properly to both the path.txt file and the bot's GUI. I can't see anywhere in my code that might be doing this.

Has anyone else experienced this first hand?

----------


## KefkaBot

Okay I believe I just figured it out. Occasionally when you you return to char select/server select and log back or restart the game after traveling a certain distance it adds +1000 to one of your X, Y, axis or a lower amount going to the Z axis. It will only be 1 axis.

Will keep testing and update, this throws a monkey wrench into the gathering mode I was working on. Will look into the mem addresses and see what I can find.

----------


## KefkaBot

**Version update, details on first post!

----------


## KefkaBot

For Win 8 users, try disabling UAC. Google it to figure out how.

Let me know if that fixes issues with the bot.

----------


## rds1993

Vouch for OP, great bot and great and trustful friend!

----------


## KefkaBot

New game update broke some offsets. Getting the new ones now will have a new version up later.

----------


## Xafi_AA

> New game update broke some offsets. Getting the new ones now will have a new version up later.


hahaha same here xD

----------


## KefkaBot

Just about done, 40mins - 1 hour longer.

----------


## KefkaBot

Okay new version up, download from the website.

details in first post.

----------


## Xafi_AA

KefkaBot, how do you get so fast base addresses?

----------


## KefkaBot

> KefkaBot, how do you get so fast base addresses?


A LOT of practice  :Wink:

----------


## Xafi_AA

> A LOT of practice


Some tips for a novice?

----------


## KefkaBot

Going to push out another update here soon. Found some bugs in v004, hang tight!

----------


## KefkaBot

New version up v005

----------


## KefkaBot

P.S - I think the worst is over.

----------


## rhoo14trii

Kefka I had purchased the Bot. How can I set up the non tele hunting?

----------


## KefkaBot

> Kefka I had purchased the Bot. How can I set up the non tele hunting?


There is no non-tele hunting yet... Did you watch the video or read the features list at all?

----------


## GetSimple

kefka why after done killing enemy using telehunt , the character doesnt go right next to the next target, instead he just circling around till i point the other enemy, and i would really recommended a map with medium range that able to see enemy or other player.. thanks a lot, for now u r my fave seller.

----------


## KefkaBot

> kefka why after done killing enemy using telehunt , the character doesnt go right next to the next target, instead he just circling around till i point the other enemy, and i would really recommended a map with medium range that able to see enemy or other player.. thanks a lot, for now u r my fave seller.


It does this because sometimes for ranged users the corpse is too far away to loot from where they are. So it will teleport to the corpse to loot if its too far away.

----------


## kohowgame

kefkabot the bot doesnt wait until ( the hp / mp ) stated before it continues its hunt. Also it doesnt seems to be able to detect the mp

Also, when u minimized it or run it on the background , it doesnt seems to run as fast. The bot will just take a long time to kill one target.

----------


## KefkaBot

> kefkabot the bot doesnt wait until ( the hp / mp ) stated before it continues its hunt. Also it doesnt seems to be able to detect the mp
> 
> Also, when u minimized it or run it on the background , it doesnt seems to run as fast. The bot will just take a long time to kill one target.



Well its not recovering hp/mp properly because its not detecting your MP for some reason.

What OS are you on? Need more info if you want me to help you.

----------


## kohowgame

im using windows 7 64bits . it was running well on version 2 before the patch. currently it cant detect mana properly and the bot dont "rest until" the specific hp/mp before going on his rampage

----------


## KefkaBot

> im using windows 7 64bits . it was running well on version 2 before the patch. currently it cant detect mana properly and the bot dont "rest until" the specific hp/mp before going on his rampage


The only new thing you told me was that you're on Windows 7. Right, like I said the bot isn't detecting your MP properly so it's not going to recover properly. They aren't 2 separate issues, its the same issue.

The probable reason that it's not detecting the MP has to do with the memory address. I'll have to recheck it when I get logged in. Yes after the game update they broke everything so I had to go back and find new offsets.

You'll have to hang tight on this one.

----------


## kohowgame

i'm just informing you since i saw some errors. Not sure if its me or the bot. Sorry if i sounded hostile. 
Do anyone else has the same issue?
And i can wait dont worry =P

----------


## KefkaBot

> i'm just informing you since i saw some errors. Not sure if its me or the bot. Sorry if i sounded hostile. 
> Do anyone else has the same issue?
> And i can wait dont worry =P


Nah you weren't hostile, I'm just grumpy this morning and its hard to help you with such little information.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Patch days are always the worst days for fixing the bot. I'll let you know whether its just your or not here shortly.

----------


## GetSimple

also it would be nice to have rest option till mana or hp >70 ..thx

----------


## KefkaBot

> also it would be nice to have rest option till mana or hp >70 ..thx


This option already exists, it's right there smack dab in the middle of the GUI. What are you smoking?

----------


## c3tr4

I'm having an issue when hitting start my player just turns to the left over and over tabbing mobs non-stop. I closed the game and app and restarted again, after clicking start again i started attacking the nearest mob but after it was killed it would keep saying I can't use this on a dead target, as if it still thought it was alive. I checked the health listed in AA Bot and the Health of the mob in game and they did not match up. Tried a few more times and ran into the issues again.

On Windows 7.
Running in Admin Mode
Window Mode and Full Screen Tested, same results.

----------


## GetSimple

> This option already exists, it's right there smack dab in the middle of the GUI. What are you smoking?



lol nevermind that, i would be very happy if anyone is kind enough to share me on how to multiboxing the archeage... thankssss

----------


## KefkaBot

> I'm having an issue when hitting start my player just turns to the left over and over tabbing mobs non-stop. I closed the game and app and restarted again, after clicking start again i started attacking the nearest mob but after it was killed it would keep saying I can't use this on a dead target, as if it still thought it was alive. I checked the health listed in AA Bot and the Health of the mob in game and they did not match up. Tried a few more times and ran into the issues again.
> 
> On Windows 7.
> Running in Admin Mode
> Window Mode and Full Screen Tested, same results.


Yes this is a known issue, sometimes it is not detecting the mobs hp and players hp/mp so it causes some issues. I will need more info from you, can you send me your skype via PM.

----------


## GetSimple

Auto assist mode please....

----------


## GetSimple

telekill not working , archeage updated

----------


## KefkaBot

> telekill not working , archeage updated


Still working fine here. Try restarting your pc. Sometimes the bypass will fail and require a restart.

----------


## c3tr4

> Yes this is a known issue, sometimes it is not detecting the mobs hp and players hp/mp so it causes some issues. I will need more info from you, can you send me your skype via PM.


Sent you a PM, thank you for the reply.

----------


## GetSimple

telekill not working, but when i try to teleport its still working, whats happening ?

----------


## GetSimple

fishing bot pleaseee  :Smile:

----------


## francoshade17

Is the teleport hack easily bannable like the others vip hack?

----------


## KefkaBot

> telekill not working, but when i try to teleport its still working, whats happening ?


It's not detecting your targets HP. Try restarting your PC and when you launch the bot wait a few seconds before clicking play. See if it's giving you all the player/target statistics properly.

Also are you on Windows 8?

----------


## KefkaBot

> Is the teleport hack easily bannable like the others vip hack?


Teleport is always pretty bannable in any game. So far, teleporting short distances seems to be safe unless you are doing it a lot at rapid speeds. Teleporting long distances is highly detectable and you'll get banned pretty quickly from doing a lot of long distance teleporting.

I made the bot basically for people to use on alt accounts. It's not really something you want to use on your main account that often.

----------


## KefkaBot

Okay actually I know what is happening and this might be happening to a lot of you right now. It seems they changed the offsets for Target HP and player curmp/max mp on me.

I will update them and push out an update by the end of today.

Very busy this weekend with other things so bare with me.

----------


## KefkaBot

The HP/MP addresses seem fine now, anyone else still having issues?

----------


## GetSimple

> It's not detecting your targets HP. Try restarting your PC and when you launch the bot wait a few seconds before clicking play. See if it's giving you all the player/target statistics properly.
> 
> Also are you on Windows 8?


no im on win 7

So far, teleporting short distances seems to be safe unless you are doing it a lot at rapid speeds. 

so teleporting in short distances with fair speeds should have less risk... ill try this....

----------


## c3tr4

Seems to be working now, looking forward to new features.

 :Smile:

----------


## KefkaBot

I'll be aiming for new features by the end of this weekend. Haven't had much time to code new things just trying to keep you guys fixed with the recent game updates.

----------


## Tezari

> I'll be aiming for new features by the end of this weekend. Haven't had much time to code new things just trying to keep you guys fixed with the recent game updates.


thanks Kefka, really waiting this new features  :Big Grin:

----------


## c3tr4

> I'll be aiming for new features by the end of this weekend. Haven't had much time to code new things just trying to keep you guys fixed with the recent game updates.


Great news  :Smile: 

Keep up the good work.

----------


## KefkaBot

V006 is out check first post for details!

----------


## rhoo14trii

Hi Kefa. How can I have an updated bot? I recently purchase the Bot then an update was made. How can I have it?

----------


## KefkaBot

> Hi Kefa. How can I have an updated bot? I recently purchase the Bot then an update was made. How can I have it?


Go to the website , log in, then go to your purchase history and click your purchase. In there the new version will be downloadable at the bottom.

www.gg-bots.com

----------


## malymarsjarz

Why my character spins around and no fight mob? Mobs have 0 hp and 0 mp. I have wind 8 and i use direx 11. Plz help :Smile:

----------


## Luqman Hakim

Sometimes it doesnt seem to be detecting my character.

----------


## dalgrimar

Can i use this bot pure for teleporting trade packs?
and if so is it easy to get banned?

----------


## KefkaBot

> Can i use this bot pure for teleporting trade packs?
> and if so is it easy to get banned?


Yes you can, though if you teleport past a zone boundary you will likely be banned. You can figure out where zone boundaries are by watching your coordinates when you run past them either your X or Y axis will jump/drop by 1000ish.

I notice a lot of people are wondering the best way to make gold using this bot. There are a few high level quests that you can do as a level 1 alt and using teleport. I won't name these quests but you can figure them out for yourself. You can usually do a few of them before getting banned and you just transfer your earnings back to a main or a mule.

I hope this helps!

----------


## namtoday

HI Kefka, 
I have made payment for your bot, however, i cant download from the link given in my mail. it gives error message" no payment matching your request were found"
Can you please help?

----------


## KefkaBot

> HI Kefka, 
> I have made payment for your bot, however, i cant download from the link given in my mail. it gives error message" no payment matching your request were found"
> Can you please help?


Log into the website with your user/pw and go to your purchase history. From there you should be able to download the latest version of the bot.

----------


## lordrakeon

Just bought the bot, but all it does is spin and tab over mobs. Only thing i notice is, its displaying mob hp as 0 and my mp as 0. Other stuff looks ok.
Win 8
firewall off
rebooted 5x
DirX11

----------


## KefkaBot

> Just bought the bot, but all it does is spin and tab over mobs. Only thing i notice is, its displaying mob hp as 0 and my mp as 0. Other stuff looks ok.
> Win 8
> firewall off
> rebooted 5x
> DirX11


Tried running everything as admin? This seemed to fix it for someone earlier. Also try it in DX9, now it doesn't matter whether you use dx9 or dx11.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Tried running everything as admin? This seemed to fix it for someone earlier. Also try it in DX9, now it doesn't matter whether you use dx9 or dx11.


PM me your skype, as well as anyone else having issues right now. I want to troubleshoot and get a solution going.

----------


## lordrakeon

> Tried running everything as admin? This seemed to fix it for someone earlier. Also try it in DX9, now it doesn't matter whether you use dx9 or dx11.


have both of them in admin. also tryed it in DX9. Still nothing. It just keeps tabbing over mob and showing them with 0 hp and me with 0 mp.
Sorry, i dont use skype.

----------


## soulzaopt

Does the bot have a feature to use certain skills only when not in combat? Cuz personally, meditate grants me a lot of MP but my class is pretty much dead if it uses it mid-fight

----------


## KefkaBot

> Does the bot have a feature to use certain skills only when not in combat? Cuz personally, meditate grants me a lot of MP but my class is pretty much dead if it uses it mid-fight


Kind of, it will attempt to drink an MP potion when you are low on MP. So you could just put that spell in the default MP potion slot.

----------


## soulzaopt

But doesn't it try to drink potions during combat? The problem is that this skill has a long cast time

----------


## KefkaBot

> But doesn't it try to drink potions during combat? The problem is that this skill has a long cast time


No it doesn't, if you want to do that then you can just put potions in your skill rotation. But it will only drink potions in '-' and '0' after battle and if you're below the specified HP %

----------


## KefkaBot

NA Servers down for an update. Will have to push a fix when they come back up.

----------


## lilazntomi

is this still working in the current update?

----------


## Thee Giantz

Im sure hes having issues testing when the servers are all kinds of messed up right now

----------


## KefkaBot

It appears that hackshield has been updated so it is going to take us a bit longer to patch this up. Sorry peeps, Trion is really trying hard to keep botters/hackers out.

----------


## Thee Giantz

Rough ETA Kef?

----------


## lilazntomi

if u could can u add a fishing hack in hahah

----------


## orcswrath

Yo, Is the bot any good to grind at lvls like 40? 
I bought it, tried many combos but bot won't work very well to lvlup..my char is a demonologist quest set

----------


## Thee Giantz

> Yo, Is the bot any good to grind at lvls like 40? 
> I bought it, tried many combos but bot won't work very well to lvlup..my char is a demonologist quest set


Yours is working right now? Mine has been non-functional since the update

----------


## orcswrath

> Yours is working right now? Mine has been non-functional since the update


I didn't have the time to try it again,and now its le time to sleep  :Smile:

----------


## napoleon5

I just bought it, and im disappointed because there is no 'normal travel' mode.  :Frown:  tp killing smells like almost insta ban  :Frown: is there any possibilitty to add this feature? And it doesnt work after patch  :Wink:

----------


## Luqman Hakim

The bot also doesnt detect/inject well. Have to constantly reboot and switching between dx9 and dx11. Even after that, it doesnt work.

----------


## Mobreale

> The bot also doesnt detect/inject well. Have to constantly reboot and switching between dx9 and dx11. Even after that, it doesnt work.


Yeah, they are scrambling to fix botting in archeage headquarters so prolly be a while til this one works properly, but you can always get a refund if you feel like the product isn't working as advertised.

----------


## Luqman Hakim

Yeah I'm just mentioning the issues. I'm satisfied with the product.

----------


## Thee Giantz

So are peoples bots working...because Im not able to get mine running at all and havent seen word from Kefka in awhile...getting to the point where I might ask for a refund. I bought it Sunday...servers went down tuesday and havent been able to use it since.

----------


## napoleon5

i bought it right after patch, so i didnt even try it jet...

----------


## orcswrath

> So are peoples bots working...because Im not able to get mine running at all and havent seen word from Kefka in awhile...getting to the point where I might ask for a refund. I bought it Sunday...servers went down tuesday and havent been able to use it since.


+1...same here,how do we refund?

----------


## KefkaBot

I told you all that I've been working on it. It's not a simple fix, they updated hackshield. It'll be fixed when it's fixed, I'm sorry but that's all I can do you know? Bitching at me doesn't make it go any faster. All the other patch updates were far easier to do because it was just updating offsets. It will take some time. Now be patient or be helpful.

I disabled being able to purchase AA Bot for now until I can get a fix out. Sorry for the inconvenience for those that haven't been able to use it yet.

----------


## Exeplosion

> I told you all that I've been working on it. It's not a simple fix, they updated hackshield. It'll be fixed when it's fixed, I'm sorry but that's all I can do you know? Bitching at me doesn't make it go any faster. All the other patch updates were far easier to do because it was just updating offsets. It will take some time. Now be patient or be helpful.
> 
> I disabled being able to purchase AA Bot for now until I can get a fix out. Sorry for the inconvenience for those that haven't been able to use it yet.


Will you have a 6 hours trial period. I just want to check things out and get familiarized with your product before purchasing it. If you have any key please do consider.

----------


## c3tr4

> I told you all that I've been working on it. It's not a simple fix, they updated hackshield. It'll be fixed when it's fixed, I'm sorry but that's all I can do you know? Bitching at me doesn't make it go any faster. All the other patch updates were far easier to do because it was just updating offsets. It will take some time. Now be patient or be helpful.
> 
> I disabled being able to purchase AA Bot for now until I can get a fix out. Sorry for the inconvenience for those that haven't been able to use it yet.


Do what you gotta do, if I can help as a customer just let me know.

To anyone wondering if it works, yes it does and has great until the last patch but the last patch change a lot of stuff. Kefka has a good track record with following through just try to be patient.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Do what you gotta do, if I can help as a customer just let me know.
> 
> To anyone wondering if it works, yes it does and has great until the last patch but the last patch change a lot of stuff. Kefka has a good track record with following through just try to be patient.


I appreciate that c3tr4. Trion really boned us hard on this one but it will get resolved eventually, they will never keep the botters/hackers at bay for too long.

Also I want to thank everyone else that has been completely patient with me on this. When I lash out a bit I don't mean all of you, just the few people that don't understand what is going on behind the scenes.

----------


## KefkaBot

Allright guys, I am glad to announce that AA Bot is fixed! Working just fine with the most recent Archeage patch, I've reopened it for sale on the website.

Head on over to AA Bot | ggBots to purchase or download the new AA Bot v007

----------


## samsta458

Hey Kefka,

First off just wanted to say don't mind all the people who bitch and complain about the development process. It's to be expected haha.

I'm actually really interested in your bot and do plan on trying it out and supporting the cause! 

I just have one question.

Can I use the teleport hack while on a vehicle/with a trade pack? Or if I were to use those hacks while carrying/driving do you know what would happen? 

Aside from that keep up the great work man!

----------


## littleguykoyo

> Hey Kefka,
> 
> First off just wanted to say don't mind all the people who bitch and complain about the development process. It's to be expected haha.
> 
> I'm actually really interested in your bot and do plan on trying it out and supporting the cause! 
> 
> I just have one question.
> 
> Can I use the teleport hack while on a vehicle/with a trade pack? Or if I were to use those hacks while carrying/driving do you know what would happen? 
> ...


If you teleport while attached to a vehicle, it comes with you, as well as everything else attached to it as well. Your character entity changes to whatever your attached too.

----------


## samsta458

> If you teleport while attached to a vehicle, it comes with you, as well as everything else attached to it as well. Your character entity changes to whatever your attached too.


So lets say I hypothetically get the hack, fill up a merchant ship with 20 trade packs, then fly hack the whole ship to a gold trader/resource trader to turn in, would that potentially work? Or would I just get instantly banned? Or is it not possible?

Also thanks for the insight you already gave!

----------


## KefkaBot

> So lets say I hypothetically get the hack, fill up a merchant ship with 20 trade packs, then fly hack the whole ship to a gold trader/resource trader to turn in, would that potentially work? Or would I just get instantly banned? Or is it not possible?
> 
> Also thanks for the insight you already gave!


If you teleport across a zone boundary too many times you'll probably be banned after X minutes. Best to do this on alt accounts, then mail the gold/rewards to a mule account where you auction or whatever, then send to a main.

----------


## napoleon5

i dont know how yours but the latest v of bot doesnt work for me :9 cant see targets or sets its hp to 100% all the time or going somewhere and i cant stop it...  :Frown:

----------


## rhodan01

Like with the further version, I never was able to use it. Just tried on two different computers.
The bot launches, then I start the game (tried in englisn an french). But the bot never "saw" the game and thus remains @ hp=0, mana=0 etc
:/

----------


## demon2450

Quick question: Are you working on an option where the char can walk instead of teleport?

----------


## KefkaBot

If you are having issues getting the bot to work please PM me your skype and I'll help you through it.

----------


## KefkaBot

Taking down sales for little while, working on launching the new website.

----------


## lilazntomi

was wondering if this worked with multiple accounts?

----------


## KefkaBot

Allright folks AAge Bot is back up for sale at a new url: http:// www.gg-bots.com/aage-bot - New name, new logo.

The new website will probably launch later this week, hopefully by the end of the weekend.

----------


## Neto Rodrigues

Kefka, can u add a way to brazilian players by your bot? Since most of us don't have international credit card also don't have paypal... please? >.<

----------


## KefkaBot

> Kefka, can u add a way to brazilian players by your bot? Since most of us don't have international credit card also don't have paypal... please? >.<


What type of payment method would be best for you?

----------


## Tsubasa Shin Sama

How to link the account with the software?

----------


## KefkaBot

> How to link the account with the software?


It appears Trion broke it again with their new update:

*New, additional anti-hacking detection has been introduced with this build. As a reminder, examples of hacking include but aren't limited to using illicit third-party software, modifying the game client, or intercepting packets between server and client.*

Updating offsets now, seems like it will be a simple fix but I imagine their ban rate will be going up.

----------


## KefkaBot

v008 is up on the website, download from your purchase history.

gg-Bots.com - Level up your gaming

That was easier than I expected.

----------


## Tsubasa Shin Sama

normal found most software on the site?

----------


## Tsubasa Shin Sama

Ty for new v008

----------


## zlyguy

how to buy your product ?

----------


## KefkaBot

> how to buy your product ?


Please PM me your skype information.

----------


## xXShuXx

How can i buy it?

----------


## KefkaBot

Paypal has made me stop accepting payments because Trion made a complaint to them about my bot. All sales have been suspended until further notice and AAge Bot is unavailable for purchase both privately and commercially.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## KefkaBot

Just so everyone is aware, you are still able to download AAge Bot if you've already purchased it. All you have to do is log in to the website and go to your purchase history to download it again. Some people are complaining to me and asking for refunds because it vanished from the site. I assure you I would not screw anyone over like that, so please pay attention.

I was only told that I cannot *SELL* AAge Bot on my website anymore. I don't see why I wouldn't be able to keep it updated for those who purchased already.

----------


## orcswrath

Ehm,could you make a guide on how to use the bot properly?:O cause i can't seem to find a way to make it work...

----------


## KefkaBot

> Ehm,could you make a guide on how to use the bot properly?:O cause i can't seem to find a way to make it work...


There are a few youtube videos up that I put out, if you watch them it goes through all the features of the bot. Hope that helps!

----------


## Slangin_Games

Really sucks as I had been following this, was looking to purchase :/

----------


## KefkaBot

> Really sucks as I had been following this, was looking to purchase :/


Contact me on skype, see first post.

Working on updating some offsets atm, just realized mp, target, and other stuff isn't working properly.

----------


## KefkaBot

V009 is up, if you purchased it before login at the website and go to purchase history like always. Enjoy!

----------


## orcswrath

will you ever add the multi client? :Big Grin:

----------


## KefkaBot

This is a warning to everyone who tries to bot, gets banned, and then asks for a refund. Do not purchase a bot and use it if you're not willing to be banned. I thought this was a self explanatory concept but it seems that some people aren't quite getting it.

I appreciate everyone who has given me support throughout the development of this project and to those who are still enjoying it.

----------


## SinisterGlitch

are you working on manual pathing ? i have tried 3 times now with telekill but i always seem to get banned around lvl 20ish i believe due to GM seeing me teleport as i actually havnt had any reports suprisingly enough ( i assume people dont waste their labor on bots anymore ) but yer the teleporting is a tad obvious pathing would make this an amazing bot! or is it possible to set the teleport radius/distance smaller instead? because its teleporting very far sometimes which may trigger a red flag or something as its not possible >.< i tried compensating for this by going range and setting 20meter attack but it still teleports to them

im not trying give the script a bad name or anything just trying to improve the hack and my chances of not getting banned i tried contacting you via skype but you have yet to accept my request and i must be going to bed shortly so i leave message on here  :Smile:  i would like to get an account to lvl 50 to farm purses wen im asleep  :Smile:  but cant seem to get an account to 50 i try not to farm near high populated areas i try farm in quiet spots were no 1 goes but still ban eventually longest i got was maybe 24hours

(sorry for any bad english not my first language)

IT IS GOOD HACK GUYS

----------


## KefkaBot

> Worked in this time ?


Yes sir it is.

----------


## demon2450

Could you create a method where people who are buying the bot now can receive updates. I bought the bot last friday and you sent version 8 which wasn't working. When you updated, there was no way for me to get the update because the purchase was never added to my purchase history on your site. I've been messaging you on Skype since Monday, but you seem busy. Maybe if you can't add the purchase to the purchase history, upload the updates to a dropbox folder and provide us the link.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Could you create a method where people who are buying the bot now can receive updates. I bought the bot last friday and you sent version 8 which wasn't working. When you updated, there was no way for me to get the update because the purchase was never added to my purchase history on your site. I've been messaging you on Skype since Monday, but you seem busy. Maybe if you can't add the purchase to the purchase history, upload the updates to a dropbox folder and provide us the link.


I've been monitoring my skype and haven't seen where you've been trying to contact me. If you are one of these people just PM me here with your skype or email and I'll send it immediately. If you are just messaging me with "hey are you there? I'm not going to know what it's about.

I'm looking for a way to add you as paying customers on the site so you can just download them as I upload them, but it's not as easy as that unfortunately.

----------


## eligish

> I've been monitoring my skype and haven't seen where you've been trying to contact me. If you are one of these people just PM me here with your skype or email and I'll send it immediately. If you are just messaging me with "hey are you there? I'm not going to know what it's about.
> 
> I'm looking for a way to add you as paying customers on the site so you can just download them as I upload them, but it's not as easy as that unfortunately.


Could you also at on a multi client feature??

----------


## SinisterGlitch

any ETA on Manual pathing instead of telekill

----------


## KefkaBot

> any ETA on Manual pathing instead of telekill


No ETA yet, hopefully in a week or 2. Holidays are hectic.

----------


## kyln

Interested in trying this for you. Have extensive experience using bots.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Interested in trying this for you. Have extensive experience using bots.


Contact me on skype: gg-bots.com

----------


## KefkaBot

New Website for purchasing: MMOAFK | 1up your gaming

Everyone else who purchased from gg-bots.com can still download updates from there.

----------


## Kanahacks

1. Is it possible to configure it so that it is human-like?
2. Are bans handed out manually or by detection?
3. Can I use this to teleport from town to town with trade packs? Will I get banned?
4. Anyway I could have a try before I buy?

----------


## littleguykoyo

> 1. Is it possible to configure it so that it is human-like?
> 2. Are bans handed out manually or by detection?
> 3. Can I use this to teleport from town to town with trade packs? Will I get banned?
> 4. Anyway I could have a try before I buy?


1. No, it teleports
2. With Kefka, they are manual bans.
3. Yes. Yes.
4. No.

----------


## farisuno77

wy buy lol we are here to get free bot not to buy them .

----------


## cartous

Dont mind bying it coz most likely I would use it to farm gold. Only reason why I didnt buy it so far is because I had 0 chance to test it first and buy something without testing it is not my style.

----------


## KefkaBot

The bot was made specifically to farm gold using alternate accounts. I still sell gold regularly and make quite a bit. You can make your money back and then some, also it's not a monthly fee bot.

----------


## KefkaBot

Still working? sorry I haven't had time for updates or anything, holiday season is very busy.

----------


## c3tr4

> Still working? sorry I haven't had time for updates or anything, holiday season is very busy.


No, does not load anymore after AA update.

----------


## Botnetz

I just recently bought the bot... but still doesn't? does it need update? or am i doing something wrong.

----------


## Totemwolf

does this bot do quests?

----------


## Botnetz

have you fix the bot, can't always shut down archeage when it said bypass.

----------


## ammon69

Also recently bought this bot, assuming it needs an update? I dont have an issue getting it to bypass or anything, in fact it does all that just fine but when I am in game it does nothing. Its as if it is not synced with the game.

----------


## Botnetz

no replies... ): starting to think this bot is dead....

----------


## hurbin

> no replies... ): starting to think this bot is dead....


I bought this bot around version 004. It has worked "OK" at best. Pretty much the biggest waste of $20 I have spent to date. You're better off with archebuddy, at least they have plugins that don't teleport to mobs and can function properly unlike this garbage that was clearly thrown together in an hour. You live and learn I guess.

----------


## Peeler

To be honest, usualy those ppls cry, who can not play without cheats, and or who do not know how to make a BOT by own himslef... NC
I have not tried his BOT, but on the video what he made, it is looks useful. As i think it work by memory codes, and after updates the memory pointers and or the adresses are change.
I am also makeing BOTs for myself and for my friends for those games what are we useing for gold grind, cause a human never can beat an army of BOT.

----------


## Peeler

> I bought this bot around version 004. It has worked "OK" at best. Pretty much the biggest waste of $20 I have spent to date. You're better off with archebuddy, at least they have plugins that don't teleport to mobs and can function properly unlike this garbage that was clearly thrown together in an hour. You live and learn I guess.


For sure, u have no clue how to programing at all, not even have any single idea how thise stuffs work. -,- If u are that genious, go and make one in an hour, but i am sure, u not even can make a single script in that time. Hahahaha Sry to say, but the only garbage here, is U.

----------


## KefkaBot

I would love to get this bot fixed up. I have been looking for someone to help me with the bypass. Once I can get ahold of a proper bypass I can fix the offsets for this bot easily. Sorry that I haven't been able to continue my work on it.

The guy who had done the bypass for me disappeared. Does anyone have any ideas?

----------


## KefkaBot

I see that hackshield has been removed. I might be able to get this going again but I'd have to release it privately.

Are there people still interested?

----------


## smurffarm

> I see that hackshield has been removed. I might be able to get this going again but I'd have to release it privately.
> 
> Are there people still interested?


I might be interested. Good news it got removed.

----------


## jeng0

Yeah, why not get it started up again?

----------


## johaylo

> I see that hackshield has been removed. I might be able to get this going again but I'd have to release it privately.
> 
> Are there people still interested?


i pm you, can send?

----------


## melvone

Hey,

Sur kefka interested in updated bot.

----------


## leeking

you can sent to me ?? link down load for bot.

----------

